# Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken



## Atzebayer (18. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte Für mein 400 l Becken gerne einen kleinen Filter bauen, habe eine Springbrunnenpumpe drin, die eienen Anschluss für Wasserspiel etc hat. Bitte um Tipps, Bauanleitung.


----------



## Michael H (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*



Für was einen Filter ...? Haste bei deinen 400 Liter etwa Fische drin ...?

Wenn ja ist das schon Grenzwertig , im Sommer zu warm und im Winter Fischstäbchen . Bei 400 Liter würde ich nichts selbst Bauen , da kannste dir auch ein kleines Filter - Set kaufen mit UVC aussem Baumarkt .


----------



## Atzebayer (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Nein der ist ohne Fische, aber jedes jahr kurz nach dem saubermachen gruen


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hallo!
Bei Deiner Springbrunnen- Pumpe sitzt doch der Filter vor der Pumpe, so verdrecken die Düsen nicht so schnell.
Aber wenn Du willst kann man ein Schlauch anschließen mit einen Filtersack am Ende, ist eine einfache, billige und effektive Variante.
Was ist denn grün, das Wasser oder die Folie(wenn es eine gibt).Möglicher Weise sind die Ursachen dafür: zu viel Sonne oder zu wenig Pflanzen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## minimuelli (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hallo,

ich würde an Deiner Stelle keinen selber bauen. Kaufe Dir ein Filterset.

Die gibt es z.B. bei Hornbach. Kosten ca. 80-100€ dann hast Du eine Pumpe einen Filter und eine UVC Lampe dabei.
Für so einen kleinen Teich absolut ausreichend. Durch die UVC Lampe sollte sich das mit dem grünen Wasser verbessern.

Aber Achtung.... so eine UVC Lampe leuchtet, wenn Sie nicht gerade ganz kaputt ist, auch noch nach 3 Jahren. Allerdings ohne entsprechende Erfolge zu erzielen. Diese solltest Du1x im Jahr wechseln.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Suche mal unter Hamburger Matten Filter im Netz. Ist auch mit deiner vorhandenen Pumpe zu realisieren.


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe wilst du dein Wasserspiel betreiben und gleichzeitig Filtern. 

Optisch soll es auch nicht ganz schlecht aussehen. Was man machen kann ist sich eine große Filtermatte kaufen, aus dieser einen Sack formen, Pumpe rein und aus der Öffnung das Rohr des Wasserspiels und das Stromkabel rausfühern. Kabelbinder zum zubinden des Sack. Was Übersteht ein bisschen zurückschneiden, aber nur soviel das du beim nächsten Zubinden noch genug Fleisch hast. Dann nimst du einen Blumentopf oder ähnliches und steckst den Ausgang des Wasserspiels durch den Boden. Der Topf muss so Groß sein das zwischen Topf und Sack noch genug Wasser strömen kann. Auch muss von unten Wasser einströmem können, wenn du den Topf falschrum in dein Becken stellst. Wenn dein Filter nicht nur Dreck filtern, sondern auch biologisch arbeiten soll, muss die kleine Pumpe durchgängig laufen. Kabel kann unten versteckt rausgeführt werden. Oben kann der Topf z.B. mit einer durchborten Granitfliese oder passenden Steinen dekoriert werden.

Musst mal für meine Mutter was ähnliches Basteln. Da steckte der Sack in einer großen blauen glasierten Tonkugel welche halb aus dem Wasser schaute. Grobe Filtermatte war bei mir vorhanden und ist eigendlich nur verbaut worden, weil ich Angst hatte, dass die Wasserspielpumpe die jährlichen Krötenquappen schreddert.

Dabei war das größte Problem in die Glasur ein schönes Loch zu bekommen ohne das alles reist.


----------



## Moonlight (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Mir ist unklar wieso man einen Teich von der Größe jedes Jahr sauber machen muß?
Meinen kleinen "Tümpel" von ca. 200l h habe ich nach 4Jahren das erste Mal gesäubert. Aber auch nur, weil ich ein 2. kleines Becken angesetzt hatte und sich die Form etwas verändert hatte ... und das Wasser war immer glasklar ... ohne Filter ... ohne UVC.
Es müssen nur ausreichend Pflanzen vorhanden sein die die Nährstoffe aus dem wasser ziehen. Noch paar __ Schnecken dazu und dann sollte es passen.

Einen Filter bei der Größe empfinde ich als rausgeschmissenes Geld.

Hör einfach auf, die Biologie jedes Jahr mit den Reinigungsaktionen zu zerstören, dann pegelt sich alles ein und das Wasser wird auch nicht mehr grün. Ein bischen Sediment und paar abgestorbene Pflanzenteile am Bodengrund sind Nahrung für die Schnecken und ein schönes Versteck für die __ Frösche. Lass es drin, es tut dem Teich nichts.

Mandy


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Es müssen nur ausreichend Pflanzen vorhanden sein die die Nährstoffe aus dem wasser ziehen. Noch paar __ Schnecken dazu und dann sollte es passen.
> 
> Einen Filter bei der Größe empfinde ich als rausgeschmissenes Geld.


Wo du recht hast da hast du recht. 

Vielleicht will er das Wasserspiel noch eben für was anderes nutzen. So ein Wasserspiel ist sowieso Geschmacksache. Gegen Schwebealgen würde ich mir aus dem Zoobedarf eine Tütte lebende Wasserflöhe holen. Die vermehren sich bis alles weg ist, solange die Pumpe nicht an ist und die Tierchen schreddert.


----------



## Atzebayer (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Danke für eure Tips , das ist der Teich im Sommer 13 , zusätzlich wurde noch eine Amphore als Wasserspiel gesetzt


----------



## Moonlight (19. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hübsch... aber jetzt wundert mich das grüne Wasser nicht. 
Da ist ja nicht eine Pflanze drin... :shock

Mal ne ganz bescheidene Frage. Gefällt Dir der Teich so wie er ist... oder willst Du mit unserer Hilfe lieber einen funktionierenden Teich gestalten? 

Mandy

PS: was mir gerade auffällt, da passen noch locker 10cm Wasser rein. Da wo die Steine liegen ist eigentlich die Flachzone für die Pflanzen und sollte unter Wasser stehen


----------



## Atzebayer (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hallo Mandy , ich muss die Wann dieses Jahr eh noch mal raus nehmen und an der rechten Seite tiefer setzten, das das mit den 10 cm Wasser auch klappt. 

1.Wenn das besser ist muss ich die Steine wohl entfernen, die könnte ich ja dann als Randmauer mit Mörtel aufhäufen ?

2. Was soll ich als Bodenschicht nehmen? 

3. In die Obere Pflanzrinne könnte ich dann doch Flachwasserpflanzen uns Sumpfpflanzen geben?

4. Diese könnte ich in Spielsand betten und mit Kies beschweren? 

5. Letzts Jahr habe ich eine __ Wasserpest gekauft, das Wurzelwerk  der Wasserpest in ein Küchencrepe mit einem Stein gewickelt und in der Tiefe vesenkt. Beim Reinigen in der Herbstzeit war Sie weg. 

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, bin ja auch noch neu in diesem Gebiet


----------



## Atzebayer (20. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

@ Mandy die 3 Pflanzen hinten rechts habe ich vorher in feinkörnigen Kies eingebettet, die sind recht schön gedeiht


----------



## Moonlight (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hallo ... ich sag einfach mal ... Atze 

3 Pflanzen reichen nicht. Da müssen schon mehr rein. Am Besten auch Unterwasserpflanzen. __ Hornkraut oder ähnliches eignet sich gut. Das flottiert frei im Wasser und muß nicht eingebuddelt werden.

1. Ich versteh jetzt nicht ganz was Du damit bezwecken willst. Willst Du den Rand erhöhen oder soll es wie ne Art Trockenmauer nur hübsch aussehen?

2. Man nimmt ein Lehmhaltiges Sand-/Kiesgemisch. Alternativ geht auch der beliebte Buddelkastensand aus dem Baumarkt.

3. Ja genau. __ Froschlöffel, __ Sumpfdotterblume etc. Alles was so bis max. -10cm Wasserstand gedeiht und nicht zu groß wird.

4. Korrekt 

5. Also mit __ Wasserpest kenne ich mich nicht aus. Hat die etwa Wurzeln  ?
Vielleicht war das Küchenkrepp ihr Tod ...

Kann mal einer der Experten was zu Wasserpest sagen?

Mandy

PS: schön gedeihen sieht bischen anders aus. Ich finde sie doch schon recht mickrig


----------



## fiseloer (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hallo Atze,

in meinem Teich schwimmen etwa 3m² __ Wasserpest.

Die wird nicht eingepflanzt sondern einfach in den Teich geworfen.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Kann mal einer der Experten was zu __ Wasserpest sagen?



Ich bin zwar kein Experte aber ich habe Wasserpest im Aquarium und im Teich. Ja die Wasserpest hat auch Wurzeln. Im Aquarium in den Kies gesteckt bildet es geringfügig Wurzeln aus, weitere Wurzeln bilden sich zum Teil an den Stengeln. Bei mir im Aquarium und auch im Teich gibt es immer wieder Pflanzen, welche so in halberhöhe wachsen und finden dabei mit ihren "Luft/Wasser" Wurzeln immer wieder Kontakt zum Boden. Wenn ich irgendwo Wasserpest ansiedeln möchte im Teich, dann stecke ich die entweder in den Boden oder mache um ein Bund eine Schnur und binde ein paar Steine dran fest. Möglichst  an den unteren Enden der Stängel. Bis die Schnur vergammelt ist haben die sich zumeist verwurzelt.

Kann mir vorstellen das die Wasserpest bei dir durch das Wasserspiel zuviel Strömung bekommt. Würde __ Nadelkraut Crassula recurva in einer flachen Schalle gepflanzt oder 
Pfenigkraut in den Seitenraum und ins Wasser wachsen lassen.


----------



## Moonlight (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hey Totto, 

danke für den Denkanstoß... an das Wasserspiel hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. 
Ich denke mal das wird die Ursache sein, warum die __ Wasserpest sozusagen eingegangen ist. 

Mandy


----------



## Atzebayer (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Danke für die Tipps @ Mandy mein Name ist Jörg 

Zu 1. ich muss die Teichwanne etwas tiefer setzen um das Wasser bis zum oberen Rand der Wanne füllen zu können. Dann möchte ich Steine Stein über den Plastikrand legen um diesen zu verdecken. 

Zur __ Wasserpest , Kann gut sein das sie wegen der Springbrunnenpumpe nich gedeihen konnte.

Frage ? Soll ich eine Bodenschicht einfüllen das sich die Unterwasserpflanzen Verwurzeln können ?


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*



Atzebayer schrieb:


> Frage ? Soll ich eine Bodenschicht einfüllen das sich die Unterwasserpflanzen Verwurzeln können ?



Also ich würde entweder eine flache Schale für die Pflanzen rein stellen mit derzeit aktuellem salzfreien Streugut (Lavagranulat)  oder wirklich etwas Bodengrund aus selbigem Material




fiseloer schrieb:


> Hallo Atze,
> 
> in meinem Teich schwimmen etwa 3m² __ Wasserpest.
> 
> ...


Wasserpest oder __ Hornkraut? Wasserpest geht bei mir freischwimmend irgendwann unter und sinkt auf den Grund.


----------



## Atzebayer (21. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Schale ist etwas schwierig da ich schon ne umgedrehte Terra-cottaschale als Sockel für die Springbrunnenpumpe drin hab, und da fehlt der Platz.


----------



## Atzebayer (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Habe mich gerade in Sachen Unterwasserpflanzen ein wenig schlau gemacht. 
Bin auf den Tannenwedel gestoßen. Meine Frage hierzu er hat eine Pflanztiefe von 30-60 cm meine Wanne ist an der tiefsten Stelle 80 cm wenn ich diesen in einen Pflanzkorb mit lehmigen Sand und Fließ oder Yutesack einpflanze und diesen dann auf einen höheren Stein setze, müsste das doch funktionieren oder?

Liebe Gruß Aus Franken Gruß Jörg


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hallo Jörg!
Kein Jute-Sack nehmen der fault Dir durch.Nehme lieber ein Teichpflanztopf und ein Henkel aus Alu Draht gebogen, zu der Aufhängung wird Dir dann sicher etwas einfallen.Das kann man auch mit Seerosentöpfe so machen( um sie raus zu angeln, oder im Winter tiefer zu stellen, o.a.).Als Gegenstück nimmt man einen Besenstiel mit einen Haken vorne dran.
Ich wusste gar nicht, das die Tannenwedel so tief hängen müssen, bei mir sind 5 cm unter Wasser und kucken aus dem Wasser raus, sieht sehr dekorativ aus und erinnert an __ Tannen.
Bist Du dir da sicher mit der Wassertiefe?

mfg Ron!


----------



## Tottoabs (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Hier im Lexikon steht was von 0-50 cm. Hier der Link.  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=651

Vielleicht solltest du dir den Pflanzenteil des Lexikon mal durchschauen.


----------



## samorai (22. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Habe mich auch schlau gemacht!
 

 

Sie sind ja unheimlich einsetzbar!

mfg Ron!


----------



## Atzebayer (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Danke für die Tipps, 

Ron so habe ich mir das mit der Aufhängung für die Tannwedel gedacht.


----------



## samorai (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Nein Jörg!
So wie auf Deiner schönen Zeichnung meinte ich es nicht. Der Alu- Draht soll wie bei einen Eimer als Henkel funktionieren, so kann man die Körbe leichter versetzen bzw. raus heben oder wie bei Dir vielleicht an einer Kette hängen, die wiederum befestigst Du an irgend was selbst gebauten  aus Holz, was zu Deinem Fass passt: ein japan Tor,oder etwas anderes.
Das könnte man jetzt in der Winterpause schon bauen.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Atzebayer (23. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Teichfilter selber bauen für 400 l Becken*

Ja das hab ich schon vestanden mit dem Henkel


----------

